# أريد معلومات عن درفلة الحديد



## Ahmad-man (12 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .....:58: 
انا أبحث عن مقالات حول درفلة الحديد و اساليبه و أهم الشركا ت العربية في هذا المجال
أرجو مساعدتي على إيجاد مقالات و باللغة العربية ...
و شكرا....:9: :75: :10:


----------



## moahemed (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اعمل حديثا فى شركة لدرفلة الحديد ارجوا مساعدتى ببعض المعلومات


----------



## mansr (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوه توضيح ما هو معنى كلمة درفلـــة....؟؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهم عيسى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين المحترمين ارجو تزويدي بقوانين حساب وتصميم فتحات درفلة الحديد بواسطة الدرافيل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

